# Older Outboard, Rich v. Lean control



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a small jon boat a month or so ago, and I have been messing around with it a little. I haven't put it in the water yet, but I do plan on putting it in this weekend. The boat came with a 7.5 Ted Williams 2 stroke outboard, its real clean and starts on the second pull every time. 

Here's my question:

On the motor there is a nob to control the gas mixture from lean to rich (I assume), in increments of 1-9. I was told by my grandfather that to get the motor running at the highest speed I should start it out rich and then lean it out as I start planning. He said something about older vehicles having this same function, and to reach a higher top end you had to lean them out. He also said that I would get less smoke and smell if I leaned the motor out as well. But I'm not certain. 

*When should I turn the nob to lean and when should I turn the nob to rich?*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

your grandfather is right ! start at the rich side and get the motor running and let it warm up a couple minutes. and then turn the knob adjusting the fuel you will be able to HEAR how the motor is responding. when you move the knob you HAVE TO give the motor at least a minute to respond to what you did. also put in a new spark plug. and try some good fresh gas too. and yes it will smoke less once you have the carb adjusted. also you may have to change your carb adjustment a little in certain weather conditions richer when it is cooler outside and leaner when it is warmer. but for good measure try to run it a little richer than to lean. good luck !


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

johnrude said:


> your grandfather is right ! start at the rich side and get the motor running and let it warm up a couple minutes. and then turn the knob adjusting the fuel you will be able to HEAR how the motor is responding. when you move the knob you HAVE TO give the motor at least a minute to respond to what you did. also put in a new spark plug. and try some good fresh gas too. and yes it will smoke less once you have the carb adjusted. also you may have to change your carb adjustment a little in certain weather conditions richer when it is cooler outside and leaner when it is warmer. but for good measure try to run it a little richer than to lean. good luck !


Thanks I really appreciate the help. I'll put the boat in this weekend and see what happens. If I have any questions I'll give you a shout. I'm really surprised with this motor so far, its twice as old as I am and runs great. All of the reviews have been pretty negative, but I guess it's all about how you take care of things. 

We have a 9.9 mercury 4 stroke on our other boat and its 3 years old and is way harder keep running than this motor. It may need a tune up though. Lol It's really hard to keep running, it will start when choked and then die off and won't start again for a while.....almost like its getting flooded. Once its hot it works great.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

When I first got my Honda 8hp 4 stroke, it used to stall out too until it was warm. What I found out is these smaller 4 strokes need to warm up for a full minute or two before they run consistent. I keep the choke on a full minute at least. The small 4 strokes seem to require a longer choke and warm up then they run fine. 

Rickerd


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Those older 2 strokes are kind of a pain. You have to play with the mixture according to how fast you are running. You can lean it out when you are cruising down the lake and then when you come back to a slower speed you have to richen it up a little or they sputter a little. I don't know if they are all that way but i have seen some that are like that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Just remember too lean and you aren't getting enough lubrication and cooling. Eventually you'll fry your motor.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

SeanStone said:


> Thanks We have a 9.9 mercury 4 stroke on our other boat and its 3 years old and is way harder keep running than this motor. It may need a tune up though. Lol It's really hard to keep running, it will start when choked and then die off and won't start again for a while.....almost like its getting flooded. Once its hot it works great.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Had the same problem with my 08 Merc 9.9 4 stroke. Carb needs a good cleaning as the passages are very small and clog easily. Try running some of Merc's carb cleaner through it. If that doesn't work, take it to a certified Merc dealer to take care of it.


----------

